# Why Does this Socket Not Work?



## chobo2 (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi

I have a socket for a hub light which keeps flickering. The light is an LED MR16 with GU5.3 Base. I think the socket currently installed the holes that you stick the light base into have gotten much bigger that the light pins so I think this is why they keep flickering and eventually dieing until I push them back in.

I want to replace this socket with a GU10 socket so I bought one from Home Depo called "Atron Socket". On the back it says "GU 10 Halogen Socket Twist and Lock 250 Watt, 250 Volts with 6" leads"

Now I removed the old socket and wired up this new socket but the light does not turn on at all. I don't understand why. I know it is not light bulb as I tested that it works, I twisted the cables together and am pretty sure that is correct and I tried 2 of these GU 10 sockets so I know they can't be defective.

I put the old socket back on and had no problem getting that to work so I think my method is correct. Is it because I am using an LED bulb instead of a Halogen?


----------



## lightfooted (Jan 16, 2020)

A GU10 socket is nothing like a GU5.3 base. They are not compatible. You understand that LEDs have polarity right? Assuming you have new lights that fit in your GU10 sockets it is quite likely that your power supply is polarized. While good quality LEDs will work no matter which way you install them I have found that not all of them will work regardless of polarity. 

I'm curious what the original halogen lamp ratings were.

Double check all of your connections.


----------

